# In PowerPoint auf Textfeld über Makro zugreifen?



## undef (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte den beim Klick auf ein Textfeld bzw. den den Text darin ein Makro aufrufen, indem dann der Text des Textfeldes geändert wird.

Wie schaut der Code dafür aus?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Februar 2004)

Soll ein vordefinierter Text eingefügt werden oder brauchst Du einen Benutzerdialog ( keine Ahnung ob möglich )?

Und geht es immer um dieselbe Textbox oder um verschiedene?

Beider selben Box und dem selben Text reicht ein selbstaufgenommenes Makro!


----------



## undef (25. Februar 2004)

Es handelt sich um einen vordefinierten Text und um immer dieselbe Textbox.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Februar 2004)

Dann geh ins Menü Extras -> Makros

Makro aufzeichnen

Führ die Aktion aus ( textbox ändern )

Anschlie0#ßend kannst Du das Makro immer wieder verwenden.


----------



## undef (26. Februar 2004)

OK, ich habe das Makro jetzt gemacht und es sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Sub WeiterVerz()

    ActiveWindow.Selection.SlideRange.Shapes("Fragebox").Select
    ActiveWindow.Selection.ShapeRange.TextFrame.TextRange.Select
    ActiveWindow.Selection.ShapeRange.TextFrame.TextRange.Characters(Start:=1, Length:=31).Select
    ActiveWindow.Selection.TextRange.Text = "RICHTIG!"
    ActiveWindow.Selection.TextRange.Font.Color.RGB = RGB(Red:=51, Green:=204, Blue:=51)
    ActivePresentation.ExtraColors.Add RGB(Red:=51, Green:=204, Blue:=51)
    ActiveWindow.Selection.ShapeRange.TextFrame.TextRange.Characters(Start:=1, Length:=10).Select
    ActiveWindow.Selection.TextRange.Font.Bold = msoTrue
    ActiveWindow.Selection.ShapeRange.TextFrame.TextRange.Characters(Start:=1, Length:=10).Select
    ActiveWindow.Selection.TextRange.Font.Size = 48
    ActiveWindow.Selection.Unselect

    WarteSchleife (3)
    ActivePresentation.SlideShowWindow.View.Next
End Sub


Wenn ich es mit Einzelschritt ausführe funktioniert es, doch wenn ich es auf einen Button in der Präsentation lege und ausführe funktioniert zwar die Weiterleitung nach 3 Sekunden aber alles andere nicht.


----------

